# Problem with KGB Kernel on Superclean



## apastuszak (Mar 15, 2012)

Hello All,

I installed Superclean on my Fascinate and have been extrememly happy with it. I decided to give Voodoo a try and installed the KGB kernel and the Voodoo app from the market.

Prior to installation of the KGB kernel, I was able to plug the phone into the aux jack of my car stereo and use the phone hands free in the car.

Since I installed Voodoo, when I am plugged into the aux jack, the mic on the phone is dead, and I am unable to do handfree any more.

Anyone know of a way to get this functionality back while running a voodoo kernel?


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

I know this worked on older versions of the kernel, 1.4.- & 1.5.2, might wanna try those if you can find a link. I'd offer them up but I moved on to ics a while ago. I would suggest trying it, everything works now (except mms for some fascinate users). Imoseyon's lean kernel also works on superclean.


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

Sorry double post please delete.


----------



## apastuszak (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of just moving on to ICS tomorrow, and see if that works in ICS. I don't ever use MMS, so that bug won't affect me. I'll check out the lean kernel also. But KGB installs some extra utilities along with it that tweaks the kernel. I'm hoping I don't go into a boot loop, if I install it.

If I do, it's straight to ICS for me.


----------

